# Klangbearbeitung/Remastern



## microphono (7. Januar 2004)

Hi !

Ich wäre äußerst dankbar für brauchbare Informationen zu folgenden Fragen: 

1. Meine alten Tape-Aufnahmen aus dem Radio habe ich auf Festplatte gespeichert und möchte sie nun vom Rauschen und Brummen (und Knistern) befreien und experimentiere gerade mit Wavelab 4 und entspr. Plugins.
Mit "VST Dynamics" konnte ich ein gutes Noise-Gating durchführen, aber, was kann ich machen, wenn sich das Brummen oder Rauschen nicht isolieren lässt, also wenn ich keine Stelle im Lied habe, wo _nur_ das Störsignal zu hören ist ?

2. Der De-Noiser von Wavelab scheint mir irgendwie zu "schwach", nimmt nur sehr wenig Rauschen weg, genauso wie der DeClicker nur einzelne Clicks killt und mit der DePlop-Funktion sogar welche hinzufügt. Was soll das, mach ich was falsch oder gibt es bessere Lösungen/andere Möglichkeiten/PlugIns ?

3. Was ist von den Wave-Editoren aus WinOnCD 6 oder Nero 6 zu halten (aus (HiFi-/ klanglicher Sicht) ? Der DeNoiser von WOC6 scheint z.B. viel stärker als der aus Wavelab. Taugen diese Editoren etwas oder schade ich damit dem Original-Sound mehr als ihm zu nutzen ?

Soviel für heute , weitere Fragen werden wohl folgen, 
Friede sei mit euch !


----------



## Arno (14. Januar 2004)

Hi microphono,

mit Wavelab hast Du schon ein ganz gute Wahl getroffen, obwohl ich Dir
beipflichten muß, dass die standardmäßig mitgelieferten Plugins nicht das
gelbe vom Ei sind. 

Aber nun zu Deinem Problem.

Um die Audisachen zu entrauschen, entklicken usw. empfehle ich Dir die
"Restauration-Plugins der Fa. Waves. (http://www.waves.com).
Die sind zwar saumäßig teuer, leisten aber auch entsprechendes.

Wenn Du nicht so tief in die Tasche greifen willst, gibt es auch von der Fa. Magix
(http://www.magix.de) "Music-Leaning Lab 2004" für glaub ich 40 Euro oder was noch besser jedoch ungleich etwas teuerer ist von der Fa. Steinberg "Clean 5.0" im Vertrieb von Pinnacle Systems (http://www.steinberg.de bzw. http://www.pinnacle-sys.de).

Mit diesen Teilen hast Du auch sehr gute Möglichkeiten, die Störgeräusche von Deinen Liedern herauszufiltern.

Die Profilösungen sind und bleiben jedoch die Plugins von der Fa. Waves.

Andere Soundeditoren die Du angesprochen hast, kannst Du nach meiner Auffassung in der Pfeife rauchen


Gruß

Arno


----------

